# 19" Wheels on R34 GTR?



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

We all know that 19" wheels look good on these cars but what i need to know is: Do they drive better or worse?

Give me your views please for those who have had this experience. (before i make a mistake or not?)

I'm 2 minded & seem to think that 18" x 9.5 LMgt4's or TE37's will be a better wheels to wear but not 100% sure on which size tyres to put on them?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I went from 18x9 to 19 x 9.5 and the car feels pretty much the same......... went from 265x35x18 to 285x30x19 tyres.

I'd say the reality is if it's a street car, then 18's is more sensible, as the 19's you've got to be a bit more careful with, but 19's suit the car a lot better and it's not too hard to keep em from the kerbs etc etc.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think that it really depends what wheel you buy. The weight factor is important, Volk Te37s&co are still light compared to some cheap wheels. With most Rays wheels, you get a very good size-weight ratio . . . which you can't say with european cheap stylish wheels . . .
My mate tryed a 19" on his R33GTR, (can't remember the brand), looked nice and were cheap, but the handling was poop. He changed to 18" instead again.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I've driven Turboslippers R34GTR which has 19" TE37's....drove fine ! Not driven one on 18's for a comparison though.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

I use 19" on the road (for posing) but they'd be too big for serious fun on the track, so switch back to stock 18" for trackdays.

I must add that with 295/30 tyres you do get a fair bit of rubbing inside the wheel arches etc.

It just depends what you want to use the car for.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Im with Robbie on this. Although i swap between 17" standard wheels and 18" Ultra lites (R33). the 18`s (265, 35, 18) look much better, however the standard wheels although looking crap (245, 45, 17) are more comfortable on our rubbish roads. The difference isn`t massive but it is noticeable.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

See I feel the opposite on my R32....depends how you like your cars set up I suppose.

I've got exactly the same wheels (Volk CE28's) but gone from 17's to 18's and I really do prefer the 18's.

I can feel it's lost a small amount of acceleration (due to tiny increase in Rolling radius), however it doesn't spin the wheels at 6000RPM in 1st gear like it used to on the 17's.

But the trade off is it feels like it has more grip now through the bends...prob as they're 1/2" wider and lower profile tyre so less sidewall stretching.

You are going to get a harsher ride on the bigger wheels, I'm sure you know that.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I've gone from 18 to 19 on a few R34s. It makes almost zero difference to the driving manners on the street. As Robbie said though - 18s for the track so that you can use decent tyres.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Bean said:


> I've gone from 18 to 19 on a few R34s. It makes almost zero difference to the driving manners on the street. As Robbie said though - 18s for the track so that you can use decent tyres.


Ok thanks but which size & brand tyres would be the best?


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I've recently had Nismo LMGT4 wheels (19*9.5) with Bridgestone RE-01R tyres (275/30ZR19) fitted.

I was also unsure about going for 19's but the car is a road car first and foremost.

I haven't been on the track yet but it certainly hasn't had a detrimental affect on the road, and I wouldn't expect them to as they're a standard fitment by Nismo. They're also good quality wheels with the correct offset.


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

ive been running on 19" Migila 1000 wheels for the past 5 months or so. I have Falkon FK452 tyers on the back (275/30/ZR 19) and Eagle F1's on the front (235/35/ZR 19) Ive never had a problem with this setup and like Nick, I havent been to the track yot either


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Absolutely, depends on what you want from your wheels and your car. If you just stop and think for a mo that Nissan have spent many hundred of thousands of £’s (well OK Yen) sorting out the handling characteristic, matching the rolling circumference of the wheel to the gear ratio’s of the gearbox and diffs for these cars and then “we” go and swap them out for pose factor BIGGER wheels then that’s all they will be! Watch the Mines R33 against the Sard Supra, posted on here, guess what it has 17” wheels on it !!

I have a set very very shiny Image 3 piece split rim alloys with 275 x 35 x 17 rubber on them fitted for pose factor, but when ever I do a track day, they come off and on go the original 5 split spoke 17” alloys as provided by Nissan for the Nissan R33 GT-R. I know the R34 has 18”s, but then again Nissan spent the money doing the research so what I would suggest, as did previously mention if you want pose go for the 19”s or even 20”s, However, if you want Track use and the best handling go for what Nissan fitted and recommend.

Hope this helps


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

sky 1t said:


> Ok thanks but which size & brand tyres would be the best?


For wheels try to keep them light - but obviously in a style that you want. Rays do some great wheels - that's what I've always gone for...GTCs, Progressive Spoke, TE37s etc. DCD swears by the CE28 (as do many others). The new RE30 would make a great wheel for an 18" track tyre....
As for tyres, 275/30-19 or 285/30-19 are the best matches to keep the rolling radius near correct. For me - 275 Bridgestone RE-01R or 285 Toyo T1-R - but depends on many other factors that you may care about more than I do....


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

I'm on CE28 19X10.5 with 285/30 tyres


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm thinking of getting 19" x 9.5 wide with 275/30/19 tyres.
But what's the correct offset that i should ask for when ordering for a R34 GTR??


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Depends a little bit on the wheel but a good example would be the TE37 which would be +12 offset at the size you mention


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Best in my opinion is, go for, 265x30x19 offset +12


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Mine are +22, but they're 10.5 width.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

pupsi said:


> Best in my opinion is, go for, 265x30x19 offset +12


To keep the correct rolling radius you need 285/30/19.

Robbie733 has 295/30/19 +12 10.5" TE37s on his 34 and he gets major rubbing on lock.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

weka said:


> Mine are +22, but they're 10.5 width.




Yep mine too.......10.5 x 19 +22 and fill the arches nicely. :smokin: 

I upgraded from 10x18 TE37's and cant say i noticed any difference on the way the car drives.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Ok, lets start again. I'm getting mixed answers above????

Is the following going to be coerrect: 
LMGT4's 19 x 9.5 with 275/30/19 tyres & a +12 offset

I could do with answers from those who have the experience please?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Tried and tested combo is 19 x 9.5J +12 offset, with 275/30/19 tyres. 

Loads of people using this setup on here. 

The offset will only really change if you intend to run 10.5 width which ideally would be a +22 offset. 

Lamb....didn't realise yours were 10.5......thought they were 9.5?


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

moleman said:


> To keep the correct rolling radius you need 285/30/19.
> 
> Robbie733 has 295/30/19 +12 10.5" TE37s on his 34 and he gets major rubbing on lock.


Have I ?????

Crikey good job you've been paying attention :thumbsup: 

And Moley's correct, doesn't do corners with the 19" wheels on ....


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

sky 1t said:


> Ok, lets start again. I'm getting mixed answers above????
> 
> Is the following going to be coerrect:
> LMGT4's 19 x 9.5 with 275/30/19 tyres & a +12 offset
> ...


YES


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Bean said:


> YES


Thank you Bean, now time to place my order


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Mine are +12, am running exactly 9.5" wheel but am running 285x30x19 tyres as they're the same rolling radius as factory to within .5mm

275's don't sit on the rims that nicely.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

WOW! ^Pure Porn!^:smokin: 
Can anyone comment on the tyres being better at 285's rather than 275's?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

As I said, I don't feel they either sit on the rims right from a visual perspective or a functional perspective. The tyre looks too narrow. Doesn't seem to affect ride that much, but obviously the 285's have a slightly larger sidewall so technically they'd have to be a smoother ride, although it's hard to feel in reality. Other thing is that with 275's you also leave the edge of the rim exposed if you happen to clip something, where with the 285's you don't have much, but at least it's covering the lip of the wheel to give you something.

Also as mentioned by me and others, 285x30x19 is pretty much a perfect match for the factory spec wheels and tyres so going to 275 will affect your speedo reading also.

Only issue with the 285's is that there's not as much choice.

Yokohama seems to be the go, but the ones available here are asymmetrical so you won't get much wear out of them relative to a directional tyre like Dunlop SP9000 or similar.

Tried the Bridgestone 285x30x19.......too soft...... would overheat and get all loose with even a little "spirited driving"

Michelin do one, but haven't tried that.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah, you're right on the choice, theres only 5 to choose from on the 285's compared to 20 to choose friom on the 275's at Tyres at mytyres.co.uk: car tyres, 4x4 tyres and van tyres at low prices

cheers, I'll have a good think about that?


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

sky 1t said:


> Ok, lets start again. I'm getting mixed answers above????
> 
> Is the following going to be coerrect:
> LMGT4's 19 x 9.5 with 275/30/19 tyres & a +12 offset
> ...


That's exactly what I have. Slight rubbing on the inner plastic under full lock when parking, but otherwise no issues at all. Drives just as well as when it had 18's, just a bit more grip.  Looks good too !

I use Bridgestone RE-01R's, superb tyre.


----------



## QIK (Nov 20, 2007)

Lamb said:


> Yep mine too.......10.5 x 19 +22 and fill the arches nicely. :smokin:


do you know if this exact size and offset is suitable for an R33 GTR, or moreso just for 34's? What size tyre do you run?




r33 v-spec said:


> The offset will only really change if you intend to run 10.5 width which ideally would be a +22 offset.
> 
> Lamb....didn't realise yours were 10.5......thought they were 9.5?


I'm getting serious conflicting ideas on 10.5 and offsets.....I'm ready to buy some 19s but am being told different things for a 10.5 width...+12 or +22.....in 9.5 I know its a +12.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

10.5 is too wide in my opinion. Even my 9.5's are a little wider than I think is needed, but there's nothing exactly what I think is needed so 9.5 is the closest.


----------



## QIK (Nov 20, 2007)

you can never be too wide!


----------

